# Where do I find this article?



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I was doing some research via Google and I found this article

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... d_tank.php

I was surprised that it was current and I was wondering where do I find the continuation of this article when it becomes available?

Thanks
MeCasa


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That article has been in the Library for quite a long time. The date at the top of the article is the current date. I really wish the articles were dated with the original submission date so it could be compared to current information.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Duh.....

Is there a follow up article and is there a way to search for it?

Thanks


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Article originally posted - THE AQUATIC GARDENER - V11#6 NOV-DEC 1998


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm embarrassed that I missed that and I appreciate your help in catching it 

$34 for one year, you get to see three old issues and after that you pay to read any old articles.

That's not going to happen


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's only a minute fraction of what's available on cichlidae.com.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

You feel it's money well spent?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yes. The thing I use the most is the species index. Every cichlid discovered is on there. Some fish have very little info on them, and others are jam packed. There is a forum as well, but not very active.

My subscription came with a free hardcover book that retails for about the same price as the subscription.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Yes. The thing I use the most is the species index. Every cichlid discovered is on there. Some fish have very little info on them, and others are jam packed. There is a forum as well, but not very active.
> 
> My subscription came with a free hardcover book that retails for about the same price as the subscription.


Well.. not quite every cichlid discovered, but there are a lot there.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

rennsport2011 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. The thing I use the most is the species index. Every cichlid discovered is on there. Some fish have very little info on them, and others are jam packed. There is a forum as well, but not very active.
> ...


What's excluded? New discoveries? Fish with no classification yet? Honestly I would have no idea. I guess I exaggerated a smidge


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Have the included the new fashion cichlids? I was at a store and people were talking about a RED Texas Cichlid, I said there ain't NO RED Texas cichlid and they progressed to explain to me that some fish of ill morals got drunk and .....................


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Iggy Newcastle said:
> ...


Mostly fish with no classification, that hold little ornamental fish interest.

I know it is an older book now, but you look through Offshore Cichlids of Lake Malawi, by George Turner, and you realize there are a lot of species that aren't categorized, and might never be.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Because of DNA testing there is currently a lot of re-classification going on and that will take years to finish.


----------

